# Tampa/St. Pete Froggers?!



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys I live in St. Pete and was wondering if you knew of any dart frog breeders in this area. I haven't been able to find anyone close to me yet (the closest person is 2.5 hours away) and thought I'd post here to maybe find others.
There's a Repticon show in Tampa and one in New Port Richey so there has to be breeders close to me right!?
If you know of any breeders please PM me!
Thanks!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Both Chris (c81kennedy) and I are in St. Pete/Clearwater.
Bill (Tarbo96) and Dave (Bonobo) are both located in Tampa. 

There are a number of others relatively close in the Sarasota/Orlando/Fort Myers area including Dustin, Kevin, and Jon who own these sites:

Quality, Captive Bred Poison Frogs - The Florida Frogger

http://dartfrogsforsale.com/

https://www.facebook.com/AHouseOfFrogs


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ton of froggers up the West coast here. And the best custom made vivs too!


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome! I'll be sure to add you guys to my contacts on here (do we even have a contacts/friends list? haha)

And if you guys are ever looking to sell, me and a buddy of mine down here in south St. Pete would probably be interested so shoot me a PM!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey man! I've been a bit inactive on the forums lately.. but definitely still breeding frogs! Cory (Cory2) is also located here in Tampa..

..west coast, best coast


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Guys, did you all forget me already?I am here in the pinellas park/ st.pete area. My e mail is [email protected]


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so glad there's a bunch of froggers in this area! Hopefully we run in to eachother sometime!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Hey Guys, did you all forget me already?


BILL!!!! I am so so sorry man, I feel like a schmuck. 

Adam...Bill has more experience in this hobby than all the St. Pete/Tampa hobbyist combined! He is a HUGE asset to our community here and is always more than willing to help out in any way he can.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Hey Guys, did you all forget me already?I am here in the pinellas park/ st.pete area. My e mail is [email protected]


Who could forget about you Bill!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. You had me checking for a pulseLOL!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

How you been feeling Bill? I heard you have the collection built back up.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

My health currently I am stable, still on oxygen, and have been having more bad days than good due to the humidity and heat, and also allergies affects me as well with this breathing.The frogs have all been brought back home, There was some losses of pairs sadly during all the chaos, so my production is low. I am also waiting to see if I can get a portable oxygen generator which would let me go more places (shows).Well that is my story for now, Bill


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

There are a lot froggers near the area. Baita83 and myself are located a little north of Tampa. I have met some snazzy people and seen some great tanks and frogs due to this hobby.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone in the north pinellas/pasco county area? I hail from there and mist of my family is there. Would love to meet up and hang out next time i make it down there.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

There are lots of froggers from that area, and really you're not that far away from me and Dustin either.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about heading down to the Ft. Myers Repticon this weekend on Sunday if I can get some buddies to go with me. I hope to see some of you there!


----------

